# Member user names



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all, I have recently asked a moderator to have a word, as it were, with a new member who has, as a user name, the name of a terrorist organisation. I've not had a reply, of any kind. Not even an acknowledgement. Perhaps I should change my user name to HAMAS, and see if any moderator has a word with me!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Uh Oh...

6. If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public. Contact the moderators in private. This rule pertains solely to moderation and is not meant to preclude members and forum moderators from lively or even heated discussions on clothing or community forums subjects providing all forum rules are followed.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

To play Devils advocate, perhaps the user is not familiar with the term or acronym. I say this having no idea of whom you speak.

The other day there was a news story about how a Krispy Kreme donut shop in England which advertised a "KKK" day referring to Krispy Kreme Klub, not realizing what the KKK was, and still is. I'm sure cultural unawareness played a part.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Uh Oh...
> 
> 6. If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public. Contact the moderators in private. This rule pertains solely to moderation and is not meant to preclude members and forum moderators from lively or even heated discussions on clothing or community forums subjects providing all forum rules are followed.


No decision had been made, as far as I am aware. If a decision *had* been made, I haven't been told.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What was the user name in question?

RAF is also a first name and an air force 
IRA is also a first name


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I think it was "Bizzle."


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I think it was "Bizzle."


Justin Bieber joined AAAC?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> The other day there was a news story about how a Krispy Kreme donut shop in England which advertised a "KKK" day referring to Krispy Kreme Klub, not realizing what the KKK was, and still is. I'm sure cultural unawareness played a part.


Jeremy Clarkson joined AAAC??


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jeremy Clarkson joined AAAC??


If it will get him to stop wearing those floral patterned shirts, I'm all for it!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Now knowing what the username is, I am on Chouan's side on this. The username is extremely offensive to me and to many others.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I know on some forums, especially in the workplace and for certian media services, a version of a person's real name has to be used or is advisable, so in my case I am James de B on one forum and JamesPPB on a couple of others.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

If this alleged offense is not disclosed publicly, I shall resort to extremism!!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just my $0.02 I generally subscribe to a thought process that does not allow me to be offended by what others think, or say. I have not seen the username in question, but if I had my reaction most likely would have been well that guy is a huge piece of shell cordovan :laughing: and go on about my day. 

Again, this is just my opinion, but are we not just giving him the validation he may be seeking by making a big deal about it?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> Again, this is just my opinion, but are we not just giving him the validation he may be seeking by making a big deal about it?


I think you might be right there. And I think he may have deliberately chosen the name to cause offence. Perhaps best to just drop it. BUT his username will bias any discussion on related subjects.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> Again, this is just my opinion, but are we not just giving him the validation he may be seeking by making a big deal about it?


Spoken as if the words were stolen from the lips of our Great Leader!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Justin Bieber joined AAAC?


Inside joke that predates your existence--at least, your existence here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

sejal Starting MemberFebruary 19th, 20150February 19th, 2015 05:04RonMoorhouse New Member https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/private.php?do=newpm&u=228826February 18th, 20150February 18th, 2015 15:37jthowerton New Member https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/private.php?do=newpm&u=228824February 18th, 20150February 19th, 2015 12:39SushiB New Member https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/private.php?do=newpm&u=228823February 18th, 20150February 18th, 2015 03:34LBos11 New Member https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/private.php?do=newpm&u=228822February 18th, 20150February 18th, 2015 04:52Acaballero91 Starting MemberFebruary 18th, 20150February 18th, 2015 01:09



SEJAL??


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Muslim snooker player is ISIS promotion shock horror.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/a...t-badge-sponsor-not-Islamic-terror-group.html

"You couldn't make it up" as they usually say in that paper.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Al K. Eder ?

Beau Koharam?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Amanda Huggenkiss?

Al Kaholiq?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mozart isn't going to like this...

[video]https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIGpPedUlwkAJtr7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTByZ2 N0cmxpBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMg--?p=osiris+and+isis+mozart&vid=a3475c744fa68d98f667 86fd954c2af6&l=2%3A48&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bin g.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DVN.608043799087284776%26pid%3D15 .1&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv% 3DoeP0NOPAIys&tit=Ren%C3%A9+Pape+-+Die+Zauberflote+-+O+Isis+und+Osiris&c=0&sigr=11bkjiu7s&sigt=11gcvpv 9a&sigi=11ruoqc68&age=1170471799&fr2=p%3As%2Cv%3Av &hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla&tt=b[/video]


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Chouan,

After apologizing for not seeing your PM and feeling bad about that, I looked for it in my Inbox. And then I looked at your other posts on the subject, at which point I stopped feeling bad.

For the record:

You sent me a PM concerning another user's name stamped 10:53pm, 18 Feb, Washington DC time. So that must have been very early on the morning of 19 Feb for you. In any case, I had other things to do besides log on to AAAC. Like go to bed.

Then, already, at 3:02am, 19 Feb., Washington, DC time, thus about 4 hours later, you're already complaining about my unresponsiveness on the "Bomb Libya" thread.

On 7:30am, 19 Feb., Washington, DC time, you start an entire thread--this thread--to complain about my silence. I believe at the time I was serving my children cereal.

Setting aside the issue with the user's name, which we're looking into and discussing (I must confess I'd never heard of the name and had to google it to figure out why someone might take offense...I've heard a lot worse but ok, I see the point), I can't quite figure out if you're trolling, trying to pick a fight with Mods (or just me, given the Hamas reference), or if you're genuinely concerned about the name and both forgot about the time zone difference and were simply overly eager for some kind of reply. That can happen to anyone. I prefer to give you the benefit of the doubt and urge you and everyone else to keep their fingers off the trigger when it comes to allegations or recriminations. Most of us, I hope, have better things to do than log on all the time and can't be expected to provide immediate gratification; most of us, I hope, sleep at night.

As for usernames, we don't have a specific policy on it but obviously are interested in civility in general and in making sure this is a happy place for all. Because we can't always know what everyone else might find offensive, I do encourage everyone to flag anything for us--sending a Mod a PM is absolutely a correct thing to do. Regrettably the issue is not always clear cut. Some names might be howlers, at least to an American...others obscure and perhaps context dependent.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Chouan,
> 
> After apologizing for not seeing your PM and feeling bad about that, I looked for it in my Inbox. And then I looked at your other posts on the subject, at which point I stopped feeling bad.
> 
> ...


The indicated part. I did thank you for your response by PM, and I did, I think, show understanding of the issues, albeit a bit too late. There was no reference meant to you for the Hamas part, I tried to think of an organisation that most of the membership would be aware of and would find an offensive name to use. Perhaps I should have suggested UDA or UVF as examples, or perhaps "Shankill Butchers".


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Please excuse me for being dense but why is there a thread about an offensive user name but the user name isn't named? In context, even offensive, mentioning the user name is ok IMO.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

immanuelrx said:


> ....mentioning the user name is ok IMO.


The Israeli Murderers Organization??

:eek2:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I must say this again, that by continuing this thread we only give that user exactly what he was looking for. Attention. He's probably sitting at a desk right now laughing that we continue to talk about his username. I vote we close the thread and move on with our lives.



Dmontez said:


> Again, this is just my opinion, but are we not just giving him the validation he may be seeking by making a big deal about it?


----------

